# Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

Just talked to my Audi dealer. AoA has officially confirmed that A5-based next A3/S3 will DEFINITELY coming to Canada and States sometimes in fall 2002 as 2003 model. Audi dealers have been crying out for this puppy since Mercedes launced C-Coupe last summer.
More news on Audi:
Orders are starting to take on new S4, RS6 and A8. 
A4 Cabriolet will be on July allocations for October introduction. 
RS6 will be arrive in Canada at mid-2002 and States at around the end of this year.
S4 will be arrive sometimes next fall, about same time as A3/S3.
Facelifted TT will be debut sometimes at the end of this year.
Canadian-spec A4 Multitronic finally got sports steering standard for 2003.


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (A4Jetta)*

I'll have to stop by the dealer here by work and check this out. I'll probably wait for the S3 as I am sure that will not be out for some time after the A3 debuts here in the states.
This is good news indeed. I was starting to think about buying an RSX or the Civic Si. If the next gen A3 is even as nice as the current version (should be better, right?) my money is going to Audi.








Thanks for the heads up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aglio (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (prostfan)*

any thoughts on MSRP for each?? i ask b/c i'm thinking about grabbing a 20th anniversary GTi, but....S3...hell even A3....yummmmmy


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (aglio)*

My Audi man says "low $20k's to $25k" for the A3.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (The Pit)*

Any news on the available engines for the North American A3/S3? I have the VR6 in my GTI -- I don't think I'd want to step down to 4 cylinder, no matter how big the turbo. I recall reading that both the TT and the S3 might be offered with a 24V VR6 soon.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (The Pit)*

Canadian side told me its probably going to start at 29k to around 33k loaded for A3. S3 should overlap into A4 1.8TQ's price range.


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (A4Jetta)*

I think the new A3 will have 3.2L VR6 that will be first seen in VW´s Taureg SUV. Output should be around 220hp I think. Also, the A3 should get the next turbo four from VW/Audi-rumored to be the 2.0T. The A3 might just start out with the 1.8T though, Audi might save the 2.0T debut for the facelifted TT this fall. I just hope Audi offers both turbo and VR6 A3´s with a six-speed.
The S3 will probably be the same 3.2L VR6 with a turbo. Or it might be a built 3.2L (by Cosworth) with around 280hp.
I´d have to think that the A3 will be in the mid to upper twenties. I also hope Audi offers all the great colors that are available in Europe-orange, yellow, green, etc.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (A4Jetta)*

Are you sure the A3 will be here in the fall? I doubt that since it won't even be available in Europe by then. I have been told it will be September 2003 for the A3. The S3 will likely be in 2004. The S4 will be available in the summer of 2003 according to Audi.


----------



## alman (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (A4Jetta)*

Will the A3 have Quattro?
IIRC only the S3 has it in Europe


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (alman)*

Some pics for you.....
http://195.241.99.177/A3/Basic/index.html 
Greetings from Germany
Holger


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (AUDI-SPEED)*

Thanks for the pics AUDI-SPEED.


----------



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (AUDI-SPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Some pics for you.....
http://195.241.99.177/A3/Basic/index.html 
Greetings from Germany
Holger
[HR][/HR]​Is it just me or is that new A3 a TT copycat? I love the TT but I would have thought that Audi would have come up with a sleeker design for the A3/S3. As a matter of fact, I like the present A3/S3 much much better than the ones on the pics above...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (nianmuzik)*

Looks like it should be called the GTTI


----------



## rkuehn (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (A4Jetta)*

OK, is there any information regarding the A3 Allroad, i.e. Steppenwolf? Audi, BMW, & Saab have all produced soft road/crossover coupes, but none have announced production to my knowledge. And that's exactly what I'd like to buy...


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (rkuehn)*

As fas as I know the A3 Allroad is planned for production. I think it won´t be released until after the A3 and S3 though, probably not for a couple years or more.


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (rkuehn)*

The new A3 is planned to be released in March, 2003 Geneva Motor Show. For european market the production will start in summer 2003. After at least 1 year or so we can expect the A3 allroad . These are info's regarding european market.....


[Modified by Khahn, 12:51 PM 5-30-2002]


----------



## Keith M (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (AUDI-SPEED)*

What's the deal with the differences in the back end in these pics? Some of them have more of a slope and a bigger back window then the others. If you look at the two pics just before the last one you can see a significant difference in the C pillar.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (Keith M)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What's the deal with the differences in the back end in these pics? Some of them have more of a slope and a bigger back window then the others. If you look at the two pics just before the last one you can see a significant difference in the C pillar. [HR][/HR]​That's because none of those pictures are of the real thing...


----------



## GT Eye (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (Hajduk)*

wow, I hope the new A3/S3 retains more of the A4 lines instead of the TT (re: not like the ones in the pics). It looks kinda weird. The previous gen A3 are mad nice!


----------



## tcrboravr6 (Feb 27, 2001)

Saw a new one is phoenix a month or so ago. it was blue. I thought it was a new s4 untill I saw the two door hatch it was cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (tcrboravr6)*

Even though It's not the real thing, I am liking the TT design. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alman (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (aliengti)*

I'm thinking out loud here.
What will the A3 offer that the GTI doesn't?
It seems that an A3 will be around the same price as the GTI, so why choose one over the other.
In other words, what makes the A3 and Audi and not just a rebagged GTI?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (alman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm thinking out loud here.
What will the A3 offer that the GTI doesn't?
It seems that an A3 will be around the same price as the GTI, so why choose one over the other.
In other words, what makes the A3 and Audi and not just a rebagged GTI?[HR][/HR]​Presumably it will be the same difference between a high-end Jetta and an A4, namely:
- nicer exterior styling (hopefully)
- quality interior components
- quieter ride
- better service
- nice rims
- >200hp stock
- etc.


----------



## vertigo (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (superphat)*

Hey, they are introducing the new Cabrio just in time for fall!








Great planning


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (alman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm thinking out loud here.
What will the A3 offer that the GTI doesn't?
It seems that an A3 will be around the same price as the GTI, so why choose one over the other.
In other words, what makes the A3 and Audi and not just a rebagged GTI?[HR][/HR]​Like he said...
quote:[HR][/HR]Presumably it will be the same difference between a high-end Jetta and an A4, namely:
- nicer exterior styling (hopefully)
- quality interior components
- quieter ride
- better service
- nice rims
- >200hp stock
- etc.[HR][/HR]​It's an Audi. You also get Quattro. And a certain aura of prestige for owning an Audi. Audi has a rich racing heritage, and its cars are quality built. So are VW's but Audi goes the extra mile.
Oh and did he say Better Service? Yeah a lot better service than what VW owners are accustomed to.










[Modified by aliengti, 6:19 PM 6-3-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (alman)*

double posted by accident


[Modified by aliengti, 6:15 PM 6-3-2002]


----------



## alman (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Great news for potential North American A3/S3 owners (aliengti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Presumably it will be the same difference between a high-end Jetta and an A4, namely:
- nicer exterior styling (hopefully)
- quality interior components
- quieter ride
- better service
- nice rims
- >200hp stock
- etc.
It's an Audi. You also get Quattro. And a certain aura of prestige for owning an Audi. Audi has a rich racing heritage, and its cars are quality built. So are VW's but Audi goes the extra mile.
Oh and did he say Better Service? Yeah a lot better service than what VW owners are accustomed to.









[Modified by aliengti, 6:19 PM 6-3-2002][HR][/HR]​There is a big price difference between a Jetta and an A4.
From A4Jetta's post.
quote:[HR][/HR]Canadian side told me its probably going to start at 29k to around 33k loaded for A3[HR][/HR]​This price isn't too far off of a GTI (A base 1.8T is 27KCdn)
To have all the added features (Quattro, Rims, Interior, etc) the price would have to go up, but keeping in mind that it can't go too far up, otherwise it would cut into the A4 sales, or conversly the A4 would cut into the A3 sales.(For the record, the A4 starts at around 34K Cdn)


----------

